# Hi Guys/girls, Where's The Best Place...



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

... to buy a vostok amphibian in the uk, thanks in advance


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

In general the bay as i think that Roy has stopped selling them now


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes i thought so, i'll keep my eye out on there and on the sales forum, thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Try Russian Watches International based in Nottingham, I`ve bought a few watches from him & found him to be one of the good guys


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Try Russian Watches International based in Nottingham, I`ve bought a few watches from him & found him to be one of the good guys


Brilliant, thanks mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

suggsy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Try Russian Watches International based in Nottingham, I`ve bought a few watches from him & found him to be one of the good guys
> ...


You`re welcome


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Try Russian Watches International based in Nottingham, I`ve bought a few watches from him & found him to be one of the good guys


Very true good for Orient as well.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

mediummynd said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Try Russian Watches International based in Nottingham, I`ve bought a few watches from him & found him to be one of the good guys
> ...


Just had a look on there, excellent site, will be buying one next week when i can decide which one, (or two) thanks guys


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

The best place is Zenitar on ebay. Has the best prices and always delivers. It took 15 days to arrive to Miami, Fl. From Russia. Bought a Blue Amphibia Diver.


----------

